# Aqueon or Marineland?



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey everyone, looking at 6 foot tanks and without being able to see an Aqueon next to a Marineland aquarium begs the question.....which one?

I've never had a glass tank with black silicone, but I like the idea!

Stand options? Are Aqueon tanks required to use an Aqueon stand? Etc...

Let's discuss....


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

There was a time, 6plus yrs ago that Marineland were superior tanks. Quality has slipped. Go with Aqueon, they have always been good. Aqueon also has two top braces on their 6 ft 125 g


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oscar6 said:


> There was a time, 6plus yrs ago that Marineland were superior tanks. Quality has slipped. Go with Aqueon, they have always been good. Aqueon also has two top braces on their 6 ft 125 g


Plus one. I have never found Marineland products to be superior.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

Aquariums? Aqueon. Filters? Marineland. Just my opinion.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you guys and gals.


----------

